# Non-greasy brands of canned chicken



## AprilSun (Jun 29, 2016)

I recently purchased some cans of white chicken meat packed in water and now I regret it. I opened it up and you could see the grease floating in the water. I tried to drain it and it left my fingers greasy. I do not like greasy food. Have you found a brand that is not greasy and you would recommend? If so, what is it?


----------



## Lon (Jun 29, 2016)

Why the hell would anyone want to buy CANNED CHICKEN anyway?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2016)

We buy this brand from Costco, never noticed it was greasy.


----------



## AprilSun (Jun 30, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> We buy this brand from Costco, never noticed it was greasy.



Thank you SeaBreeze! I will check into that brand!


----------

